# Fuel OVERFILLED!!!



## lulo (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a 95 Nissan Sentra GXE. Yesterday i went to the gas station with what it seemed like an empty tank (no fuel light on), the guy filled it with 10.75 gallons but when i started the engine the needle went pass the FULL mark and is not getting down. All the other gauges are ok. What may be wrong?. Any idea of how to fix this bc i really depend on this gauge for my job. Thanks


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

As far as I have seen you cannot trust this guage in the slightest. I can get 120-140 miles in the first 1/4 tank. Then the middle 1/2 evens out and the bottom 1/4 drops like a rock. There have been more than a few occasions I thought I was OK to make the next stretch of highway only to get out on the road and find myself uncomfotable with how close to E I got. I have never ran out but when an 1/8 tank turns into a 1/16 real fast it can be worrysome. Also, I don't think the tank was overfilled per se. Unless the guy sat there tryig to squeeze in every last bit the tank is 11 gallons I believe. I would not worry unless you get about 40-60 miles into the tank and don't see it move at all. That's just my experience with my fuel guage.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The needle always goes past the full mark went the tank is full, almost 1/4" past max. It's either a mechanical problem with the floater which is attached to the fuel pump (access underneath the backseats) or an electrical problem with your cluster gauge (I highly doubt it) or simply drive your car for a couple of days and keep an eye on that needle, it should drop. I'd add some Heet - $1.79 to the gas tank to prevent water from freezing in there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This is normal, how many miles ahve you driven since you got gas? If it is not moving after you have driven say... ohh.. 100 miles then I would be concerned, otherwise just give it some time.


----------



## lulo (Feb 17, 2006)

Thank you all for your replies :thumbup: . My needle is back in place, after driving 70 LONG miles it began to come down. I thought that something had happen to the signal sender with this amount of fuel because i had never put that much. Now i am starting to believe those people telling that you have 2 gallons or so when the fuel light turns on.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Our cars have a reserve tank of about 2.5 gallon capacity.


----------



## Flounder (Sep 4, 2003)

The B14 fuel tank has a capacity of 13.2 gallons. I've never run out of gas, even with the fuel gauge buried in the "E" and the orange light in my face, I'll put about 12 gallons in. The problem I have, is topping it off. If I "top off" the tank by letting the pump click a couple more times than the first, the excess fuel fills my charcoal canister, and I'll have to drive with my head out the window for the first ten miles or so...to avoid the fumes that fill up the interior.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

I agree that you cant really trust that gauge. Ive taken a 300 mile trip a lot in my car, most of the time with a full tank. If just going by the fuel gauge, if Im on full when I start it takes half a tank of gas. But my last trip I took with 3/4ths full thinking it would only take 2/4ths.. it used all of it. I pulled into the drive way with the warning light on. Being highway the whole way though Ive notice it not move off F (started with completely full) for about 70 Miles.. and Im even running a larger engine then yours.

But I take it that youve never really filled up too much? $10 here, $15 there? lol I hate doing that... If you just completely fill then almost empty and repeat you will get use to how your gas gauge reads, I have. Also while pumping remember its a 13.2 gallon tank, its a easier way to see how low on gas you really were. I always keep track of those numbers since I do only fill I see how much goes in to get my average gas milage.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the problem is your floater was underwater (er gas) It can only go so high, and the gas was filled to where instead of floating to read and be accurate, it read as high as it could. As the gas level went down, it dropped as well, back on track.


----------

